# EV Truck on Fox 13 news



## kc7ekk (Oct 17, 2008)

My electric truck made it on the local news. 

http://www.fox13now.com/news/kstu-s...ll-down-to-100-a-year-20111127,0,386425.story


John


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

Hey John,
Kudos on the truck and article. 

I love the idea of the pizza pans. I was trying to think about how to get to a solid cap without spending a fortune.

Do you have an E-meter or LinkPro to measure your KW/mile or AH/mile for your truck? I just put one in mine and it looks like I'm running about 3.5AH/mile for the 1st 10 miles (~40mph). I need to optimize my truck a bit.

Mike


----------



## kc7ekk (Oct 17, 2008)

When charging off of 120 Volts, I use a Kill-A-Watt meter to monitor the energy consumed required to re-charge the truck. 
When I plug in on 240 Volts, I monitor the power consumption using my TED 5000G (the energy detective) that I have connected to the house and solar panels. 

I don't have any e-meter in the truck that shows real-time energy consumption. But I do have an ammeter and volt meter mounted in the instrument cluster that together give me a pretty good idea of what I am using. 

Based on several 40-mile commutes, my average consumption on the freeway at 55mph is 325watt-hours per mile. This figure includes charge inefficiencies. 

John


----------

